
Using start-stop-daemon with the Python interpreter - rkday
http://www.projectclearwater.org/using-start-stop-daemon-with-the-python-interpreter/
======
viraptor
Or skip the complicated middleman and just learn systemd / upstart /
supervisord / ... Start-stop-daemon is not a great solution on linux systems
these days.

